# Ping bei Spielen extrem hoch



## xilence000 (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Habe das Problem das mein Ping in Spielen wie Battlefield 3 meist nach 1-2 Minuten auf 100-200 ms steigt (unspielbar natürlich)

Habe normalerweise einen Ping von 10-15 ms.

Dann bin ich mal auf Pingtest.net gegangen und er spuckt mir ein ganz komisches Ergebnis aus... seht selbst.

(Im Anhang)

Habe eine FritzBox 7240 und bin 16.000 DSL Kunde bei der Telekom.

Mainboard
Asus Maximus V Formula

CPU
Intel Core i7 3770k @ 4,6 GHz

GPU
Palit GTX 770 Jetstream

PSU
Corsair AX860i

HDD
Western Digital Green 1TB


----------



## ColorMe (11. Juni 2013)

Sei doch froh das du einen Ping von 0ms hast. 
Viel wichtiger als deine Hardware, hätte mir ja dein OS und die Dienste im Hintergrund gebracht.

Wenn du den Adapter trennst und verbindest bekommst du dann noch immer 0ms?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Juni 2013)

Ladest du irgendwelche Sachen von einem anderen Gerät herunter? Nur wenn der andere PC ins Internet geht hast du einen hohen Ping. Spielst du aber BF3 und ladest noch ein Film runter steigt dein Ping von 15-20 auf 45-60 . Probier mal alle andere Geräte zu deaktivieren und probier es dann (:


----------



## Robonator (11. Juni 2013)

Ping von 0ms klingt aber sehr nach Fehlerhaften Test. 
Wie ist der Ping bei zb speedtest.net oder wieistmeineip.de ?


----------



## xilence000 (11. Juni 2013)

Ok das Problem hat sich gelöst.

Habe einfach mal das DSL Speed Tuning hier aus dem Forum ausprobiert und siehe da Low-Ping.

Dazu habe ich noch das gemacht [How To] Lower your Ping/Latency in Online Games!!! - YouTube klappt wirklich einwandfrei !


----------



## N00bler (12. Juni 2013)

Für mich sind 50-60ms normal ach wie toll es doch nur währe wenn ich auch in der Stadt wohnen würde. *träum*


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juni 2013)

N00bler schrieb:


> Für mich sind 50-60ms normal ach wie toll es doch nur währe wenn ich auch in der Stadt wohnen würde. *träum*


 
ich wohn mitten in Köln und hab auch "nur" Pings um die 40 bis 80 - und werd trotzdem mit meinen 38 Lenzen noch meistens Top3 bei Online-Shootern mit Teamgrößen von 8 bis 16


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. Juni 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich wohn mitten in Köln und hab auch "nur" Pings um die 40 bis 80 - und werd trotzdem mit meinen 38 Lenzen noch meistens Top3 bei Online-Shootern mit Teamgrößen von 8 bis 16



Dito , ab 100 finde ich das es laggt! Oder wenn meine Eltern ins Internet gehen -> 1450er Ping


----------

